# RP Ideas I Have



## Wolf22red (Jun 20, 2021)

Hello everyone, it has been a while since I have been on the forums. I have been thinking of trying to get back into RPs and more story stuff with them, I have a few ideas I’d like to do and I will list here.

1: An RP based on the visual novel Adastra (I loved the visual novel and wanted to do an RP with it but sadly I only am doing the RP with another person who is making the RP more focused on NSFW scenes rather then story). For this RP we will split the characters, I would also like if someone wants this RP they will have read Adastra.

2: A crossover between the webcomic TwoKinds and Elder Scrolls V: Skyrim, we would again split characters and find a way to do fit in the multitude of guild quest lines into the RP.

3: An RP where Humans and Furries live in the same world, this RP follows a similar type of plot to an NSFW game on Steam called Third Crisis. Basically villains were able to defeat the heroes and take over the world, the story of the RP has a group of young heroes and old heroes forming a resistance to defeat the villains. A main character I’d control in the RP is a human who used to be a villain but regrets his actions and ends up helping the resistance to right his wrongs but he keeps the fact that he was one of the villains who was behind the takeover, this gets revealed at a later point when the group he is with meets an older hero who recognizes him or a villain they fight recognizes him. (This idea kinda hasn’t been too thought out in recent time)

4: (This RP isn’t really furry but it’s an old one I’d still like to try) A crossover between Warhammer 40k and Mass Effect with some Eldar going to the Mass Effect galaxy to escape their own. First a scout ship crashes on the moon of Eden Prime and this leads to a couple Eldar joining the events of the Mass Effect games (their craftworld arrives at the end of ME1).

5: A more military focus with a portal opening between Earth and a furry world and due to a series of events a war breaks out. A fair warning this RP isn’t too thought out but due to the nature of wars it may have gore in it.

6: Since I have watched a few YouTubers playing Ratchet and Clank Rift Apart I was thinking of an RP with Rivet.

I also have some RPs which have darker themes and stuff and a couple with more nasty stuff in them. These RPs I do on occasions due to their darker themes and nasty stuff (bathroom stuff) turning some people off so I don’t normally get a lot of takers.


----------



## Good Boy Avery (Jun 22, 2021)

I'd be interested in a couple of these, i think. Would you do them here or on discors?


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Jun 22, 2021)

I've never played Mass Effect, but I'm a big Warhammer nerd. I main Chaos though, Death Guard especially.


----------



## Wolf22red (Jun 22, 2021)

Good Boy Avery said:


> I'd be interested in a couple of these, i think. Would you do them here or on discors?


We can RP on discord, my Discord is BodiRockDog22#2007


----------



## Wolf22red (Jun 22, 2021)

Jaredthefox92 said:


> I've never played Mass Effect, but I'm a big Warhammer nerd. I main Chaos though, Death Guard especially.


I am an Imperial Guard fan


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Jun 22, 2021)

Wolf22red said:


> I am an Imperial Guard fan



I call those "lawn for my flying lawnmower bloatdrone to mow down." XD


----------



## Wolf22red (Jun 22, 2021)

Okay, did you want to do any of the RPs ? Also I saw that we already chatted on Discord, the last time I saw was when I was playing Soulstorm and complaining about fighting the Sisters of Battle as the Imperial Guard


----------



## Good Boy Avery (Jun 23, 2021)

Wolf22red said:


> We can RP on discord, my Discord is BodiRockDog22#2007


Sent you a friend request!


----------



## Wolf22red (Jun 23, 2021)

Okay and I accepted it


----------



## Coltshan000 (Jun 23, 2021)

Would love to do the Two Kinds×Skyrim idea, Aastra, Rachel & Clank, or other ideas


----------



## Wolf22red (Jun 23, 2021)

Okay, which do you want to do ?


----------



## Coltshan000 (Jun 23, 2021)

We can do the two kinds and skyrim one


----------



## Wolf22red (Jun 23, 2021)

Okay, here or on Discord ?


----------



## Coltshan000 (Jun 23, 2021)

Discord.


----------



## Wolf22red (Jun 23, 2021)

Okay what is your Discord (just woke up from my nap). My Discord is BodiRockDog22#2007


----------



## Coltshan000 (Jun 23, 2021)

Coltshan000#1967


----------



## Wolf22red (Jun 24, 2021)

Okay, I accepted your friend request and then sent you a message


----------



## Anon_the_human (Jun 27, 2021)

I might be interested, would you like to talk over on Discord?


----------



## Wolf22red (Jun 27, 2021)

Anon_the_human said:


> I might be interested, would you like to talk over on Discord?


Sure my discord is BodiRockDog22#2007


----------



## Anon_the_human (Jun 27, 2021)

Wolf22red said:


> Sure my discord is BodiRockDog22#2007


Sent!


----------



## Wolf22red (Jun 28, 2021)

Okay


----------



## KohleCoke (Aug 1, 2021)

Wolf22red said:


> 5: A more military focus with a portal opening between Earth and a furry world and due to a series of events a war breaks out. A fair warning this RP isn’t too thought out but due to the nature of wars it may have gore in it.


I may be interested in something military-themed. I'm super sick of saying it, but i'm 17 turning 18 in oct, the 4th. SO nsfw is kinda out but whatever. Literacy was thrown out the window there, sorry. ANYWAY, just hit me up in DMs or something, I dunno. I check here every now and again so you may catch me around.


----------

